# Toddler swing/hammock for napping?



## BeautyforAshes (Oct 17, 2010)

My DD (2 yrs) naps best in her baby swing, but she is now at the weight limit (25 lbs). I am wondering if there are any good indoor swings or hammocks that you have found that would work. The only thing I've turned up so far is the kind with the bucket that has to be put up in a doorway, and obviously wouldn't work so well for napping! We rent, so something with the least amount of hardware installation would be good, too. (I know, it's a tall order!)


----------



## Jerlin (Apr 19, 2010)

Have you looked at these?

http://www.novanatural.com/natural-home/lounge

I'm considering getting one for my 16-month old DS. He sleeps better when he's moving. That'll save me from having to push the stroller for 2 hours while he naps. lol


----------

